# Lean manufacturing approach . Toyot Production System



## حسن عمر (28 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته تحيه طيبه
من انجح المبادئ المستخدمة في تطوير المنظومة الصناعية
ملف بصيغة power point يوضح مبادئ التصنيع المستخدمة في شركة تويوتا اليابانية والتي أحدثت ثورة في عالم التصنيع والتي تستخدم أساليب وسياسات تقليل الفاقد 
الملف موجود على الرابط التالي :

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8PR9M8CK

اتوجه بالشكر لكل القائمين على هذا الملتقى وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## حسن عمر (21 مايو 2009)

هذا الملف يقوم بشرح المبادئ المستخدمة في التصنيع في Toyota production system
وهي تعتبر من الطرق الحديثة في مجال التصنيع والأكثر نجاحا واحدى المنهجيات المستخدمة في تحسين الجودة والتي تعتمد على تقليل الفاقد كما يوجد سبعة أنواع رئيسية من الفواقد في عملية التصنيع .والمقصود بالفواقد هي التي لا يدفع مقابلها العميل .


----------



## sami sabry (24 فبراير 2010)

thank


----------



## engyehya (1 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخي الكريم علي الموضوع القيم


----------



## اسامةسلامة (3 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير اعلى هذا الكتاب الرائع
بس اللنك مش شغال لو ممكن ترفعه تانى او تشوف المشكله 
لانى بحاجه الى هذا الكتاب


----------

